# Phragmipedium manzurii



## mccallen (Mar 15, 2019)

A cute little one from Ecuagenera
This plant is quite a bit smaller than my typical Phrag. schlimii, the leaves are a third as long or less, the flowers are smaller as well.


----------



## richgarrison (Mar 15, 2019)

Fun!... and two active growths.... 

hi 5!


----------



## abax (Mar 15, 2019)

What a cutie! That's one happy plant and I agree hi 5!


----------



## mccallen (Mar 16, 2019)

Thank you, I really like this one!


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Mar 18, 2019)

Very nice. I love this little cutie species. They put it back to schlimii but I still call it manzurii. This is my breeding plant. Very good bloomer and well branches.


----------



## mccallen (Mar 19, 2019)

So cute, I love it! 

What crosses have you made with that one?


----------



## eaborne (Mar 20, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Mar 27, 2019)

mccallen said:


> So cute, I love it!
> 
> What crosses have you made with that one?


Professor Braem x manzurii
Manzur la ALdea x manzurii
andreettea x manzurii


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2019)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------

